# Corys and pleco with aquarium salt?



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Just wanted to know if you guys put salt in your tank for those with corys and plecos? Thanks!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I do, not an expert by any means though. I just put less then normal (Just a touch)


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I have bristlenoses in a tank with livebearers, at 3 teaspoons salt per 5 gallon.

Corys are said to be significantly sensitive to salt, so I've never tried salt with them.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

I added 1 table spoon API - aquarium salt to 10 gallon of water as a stress relief. The Corydoras had something bothering them that caused redness in the gills. The redness went away couple days later and were active 1 day after the initial application.

Normally I don't add salt to the tank, but a little bit of salt doesn't harm them.

What is your purpose for adding salt?


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I do practically what EDGE does. They seem to be alright with it.
And yes, i do have a pleco and cory's in the same tank that i put the API salt into.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I use salt in all my tanks.
When I do a partial water change I add a teaspoon of salt to every 3 gallons ( the size of the bucket I use).
I have corries and Plecos in with my:
80 gallon South American tank Dwarf Parrots, Keyhole Cichlids, a kribensa, and a Bolivian Ram

33 gallon comunity with Angels, Tetras, Guppies, and 4 Neon Rainbowfish, cories and BNPlecos

17 gallon bowfront with guppies and angels 2 albino Plecos and 4 varieties of Corries and 4 juvinile silver tip plecos

15 gllon breeder/grow out with 12 guppies, 24 juvinile ABNPlecos, and 20 juvinile albino corries.

27 gallon with you gessed it guppies 6 BPPlecos and 15juvinile silvertip plecos,

33 gallon with 63 small/juvinile angel fish and 67 juvinile plecos No guppies<grin>


----------

